# Peckham - Traditional fodder for Traditional Folks



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

Aye, forget all that new fangeld bollocks, THIS is where its at

Eat yer heart out Brixton, we still got one o these!!!!!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2008)

Manze is great.

I'm still getting over my distress at the closeure of Godards in Greenwich


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer the Tower Bridge Road branch.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

*Godards was tops*

That was a REAL tragedy

I didn't realise it had happened, went down their, ended up face pressed against the glass reading their letter about its tragic demise

I'd like to blame MaccyDs, but it prob aint them, just changing times........

Oh bugger


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the fact it's there but don't like pie n mash any more. Last time I ate a Manze's pie I found loads of veiny tubular bits in the meat. But pie shop interiors are dignified looking, unlike modern fast food places.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2008)

Deptford has one, Lewisham too IIRC. Shadwell used to.


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 4, 2008)

does anyone know if that pie & eel shop is still open in shadwell. The one beside the junkie chemists where they STILL sell David's codine linctus?

I've got a friend i want to take there but i want us to get there and out of there as fast as possible as shadwell is a total and utter shit-hole.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> does anyone know if that pie & eel shop is still open in shadwell. The one beside the junkie chemists where they STILL sell David's codine linctus?
> 
> I've got a friend i want to take there but i want us to get there and out of there as fast as possible as shadwell is a total and utter shit-hole.



Used to change there and pretty sure it closed. Got some nice B&W piccies. It was a nice grimy little reminder of dockworkers' tucker.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I'm still getting over my distress at the closeure of Godards in Greenwich



I still don't get why that place closed.  It was always heaving in there, and the food was great.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I still don't get why that place closed.  It was always heaving in there, and the food was great.



It was a shock because in the nineties they fought a big campaign for the shop not to be demolished as part of the building of the DLR station.

My brother and I went there for lunch every day for two years when we worked in Greenwich


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 4, 2008)

Manze is beautiful as a place, but tbh I don't think much of the food - it seems to me like a classic example of why British food has had such a bad reputation.

I think there are many reasons these places close down - rent hikes, gentrification, changing demographics; but one factor has got to be the changing taste of your ordinary punter - the white working class sons and daughters of the white working class who used to keep these places going might actually want their food to taste of something - why can't they put a bit of pepper in the mash, FFS? 

I hate ponsified food as much as anyone, but its time to see that absorbing new cultural influences in cuisine doesn't have to mean this - why should exciting flavours remain the domain of the well-off?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 4, 2008)

slowjoe said:


> I hate ponsified food as much as anyone, but its time to see that absorbing new cultural influences in cuisine doesn't have to mean this - why should exciting flavours remain the domain of the well-off?


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 4, 2008)

Is the one in Chapel market still open? and didn't there use to be one in Camden, near the overground station (top of college st?)


----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

*Shadwell*

Twas still open in Feb/march this year I stopped off to stuff me face on the way back from Dog Idland


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer the Tower Bridge Road one as well but its still a fine example of the classic Pie and Mash shop and the first one I ate in. It would be part of the whole treat experience after going along to the old Peckham Odeon on which site now stands a job centre. 

And for any other old Peckham heads out there, I can also remember the old wet fish shop that used to be opposite and where I would stand horrifed watching the bowls of live eels they used to sell.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

*Here ye go*


----------



## Onket (Jun 4, 2008)

Thread about pie n mash from a couple of years back.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=174989&highlight=Godards

Petty sure I come off looking like a bit of a tool too.


----------



## Onket (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, I don't!! Great thread too.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2008)

i think i saw hipipol yesterday lunchtime outside the florence in herne hill.  that is all.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2008)

Onket said:


> Thread about pie n mash from a couple of years back.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=174989&highlight=Godards
> 
> Petty sure I come off looking like a bit of a tool too.



Absolutely classic urban ruck over pies


----------



## Onket (Jun 4, 2008)

There's nowt more important than that!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2008)

Manzes do a vegetarian pie, mash and liquor nowadays apparently.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 4, 2008)

hipipol said:


>






Now that brings back memories. Saw all the big films there in the 70's and early 80's (although by then it had been chopped up into smaller cinemas rather than jjust one big one with a circle. 

Saturday morning pictures, Spanish tobacco, dancing up on the stage, stuff being chucked down from the circle, excellent chips from the shop next door, Wilsons cycle shop to press your nose against the window on the way home, Jones and Higgins toy departments, Rossis Ice creams, the pet shop at the very top of the arcade....(and this point the patient went off in a nostalgia induced coma ).


----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

*Peckham, fucked over but still Queen of the South*

Only been round these sides since 92ish, but seen some changes, not all for the good, but it is really my home - well I say since 92 but my Mum used to roll me in a pram down Rye lane when I was a baby!!!!I got back!!!!

As for the fat chap pie eater being in Herne Hill- true
Since I busted my ankle I'ne been trolling about like a thing at a loose end - why else would I venture into Lambeth??????


----------



## Passdout (Jun 4, 2008)

Pie and Mash.  I love the stuff.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jun 5, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Is the one in Chapel market still open? and didn't there use to be one in Camden, near the overground station (top of college st?)



The Manze's in Chapel market is still there. There used to be another pie n mash shop on a side street near there but that's gone.

Harrington's on Wandsworth Road went some years ago. Cooke's had two branches: one at The Cut and another by Shepherds Bush market. They've gone. 

Churchill's had a branch overlooking Nunhead Green - that went some years ago, though they may still have their branch at Exmouth market, haven't been round there for a while.


----------



## Chz (Jun 5, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Aye, forget all that new fangeld bollocks, THIS is where its at
> 
> Eat yer heart out Brixton, we still got one o these!!!!!



Big deal. Sutton High Street has one - hardly the centre of traditional London is it?


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 5, 2008)

That pic of the Odeon brings back memories for me too.  I can remember seeing Scum there when it was first released and the 'offs' that continued outside afterwards.  I think Nosferatu was the last thing I saw there.  

Back on topic, there used to be a pie'n'mash off Blenheim Road, just under Rye station arches and it was called Simple Simon.  It wasn't as good as Manze's but had the added attraction of serving beans and sausages with mash which made a refreshing change from those pies.  45p a serving in about '77/78 IIRC.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 5, 2008)

Simons is now a purveyor of "Nigerian Cuisine" no less
yeh, I use to like it in there, cheap and cheerful - pies weren't bad....


Re Sutton - no doubt it is needed for those driven out of the smoke by the mad price of accomodation - so yeah still part of the Great London Gut Buster Story


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2008)

there's arments on westmoreland road in walworth too - the only pie and mash I've had and I was seriously underwhelmed. it was like school dinners


----------



## Onket (Jun 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> there's arments on westmoreland road in walworth too - the only pie and mash I've had and I was seriously underwhelmed. it was like school dinners



Don't ever go to the one on Broadway Market then.


----------



## oryx (Jun 5, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Harrington's on Wandsworth Road went some years ago.



I remember that, although I didn't go in there. I used to pass it on the 77 bus. There were huge queues.

To say the demographic around Wandsworth Road has changed in the last 20 years is an understatement.......

When I worked in Fulham years ago, we would get pie & mash from a place on Wandsworth Bridge Road. 'Pie' was minced meat, very nice & lean (I am phobic about gristle etc. & wouldn't have eaten it otherwise). The 'vegetarian option' (sic) was a pie with no filling. 

I once tried an eel, press-ganged by a friend who was old-skool Chelsea (i.e. when it had working-class bits around the power station in Lots Road etc.). Never, ever again.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ah yes, the EEL part of pie shops*

Abso-fucking- lutely awful
The only time I tried them I had taken a malaysian mate down to one of the shops on Roman Road, he really needed his arm twisting to eat the pies, but to encourage him and to show how hard core London I was I had the Eels!!!!!

5 Mins later 2 of us heaving into the gutter!!!!

Good thing  you have to pay up front as there was no way I could have walked back in after that display!!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 6, 2008)

monsterbunny said:


> Back on topic, there used to be a pie'n'mash off Blenheim Road, just under Rye station arches and it was called Simple Simon.  It wasn't as good as Manze's but had the added attraction of serving beans and sausages with mash which made a refreshing change from those pies.  45p a serving in about '77/78 IIRC.




I remember that one. And there also used to be a deli opposite it that would roast coffee beans, giving the whole walk way past it a really delicious smell although it may have gone by 77/78.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jun 6, 2008)

There was another one on Kingsland High Road which got turned into a Chinese-run place, but they kept a lot of the original decor. It also appeared in a film, not Quadrophenia (that was Alfredo's cafe in Essex Road), but maybe the scene in 'The Naked Civil Servant', where Quentin Crisp tells a man to 'piss off back to Hoxton'.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> There was another one on Kingsland High Road which got turned into a Chinese-run place, but they kept a lot of the original decor. It also appeared in a film, not Quadrophenia (that was Alfredo's cafe in Essex Road), but maybe the scene in 'The Naked Civil Servant', where Quentin Crisp tells a man to 'piss off back to Hoxton'.



I've had Chinese food from there a few times when I lived in Dalston. Interior is nice.


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2011)

Still there and not bad at all, this place.

In fact, I think it was on telly the other month- Alan Carr on 'Who Do You Think You Are?'.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Manzes do a vegetarian pie, mash and liquor nowadays apparently.


yes. i think liquor is just a parsley sauce. Best bet, especially if you want to avoid:


d.a.s.h said:


> Last time I ate a Manze's pie I found loads of veiny tubular bits in the meat.


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2011)

what's wrong with veiny tubular bits?


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2011)

The poster they've got in there saying something along the lines of "Gravy now available!" like it's some sort of new invention, always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2011)

killer b said:


> what's wrong with veiny tubular bits?


Nothing, in the right place.  That place isn't encased in pastry.


----------



## Garek (Nov 10, 2011)

One in Deptford.

They are tasty but oh so wrong. Really wrong.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2011)

Might have a go at making this


> Ingredients Parsley Liquor
> 
> 25 Gram Butter (1 oz)
> 25 Gram Plain flour (1 oz)
> ...


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 10, 2011)

Garek said:


> One in Deptford.
> 
> They are tasty but oh so wrong. Really wrong.



Yes, that one on Deptford High Street is nice.    Tbh the mention of 'veiny tubular bits' in the meat pies might have put me off for a while though....


----------



## Garek (Nov 10, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, that one on Deptford High Street is nice.  Tbh the mention of 'veiny tubular bits' in the meat pies might have put me off for a while though....



Really? Come on you know that what you were eating was not 30 day aged English Longhorn  The veiny bits are authentic


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 10, 2011)

Garek said:


> Really? Come on you know that what you were eating was not 30 day aged English Longhorn  The veiny bits are authentic



Oh I know ... but I don't particularly want to be confronted with it, IYSWIM!


----------



## Garek (Nov 10, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Oh I know ... but I don't particularly want to be confronted with it, IYSWIM!



This thread has really made me want to visit the one in Deptford but I am worried that half way through the meal I may realise what I am actually eating


----------



## nagapie (Nov 10, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Manze is great.
> 
> I'm still getting over my distress at the closeure of Godards in Greenwich



Me too. And it was ages ago.


----------



## oryx (Nov 10, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh the mention of 'veiny tubular bits' in the meat pies might have put me off for a while though....



Me too. The only food allowed veiny tubular bits should be dog or cat food.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 10, 2011)

Garek said:


> This thread has really made me want to visit the one in Deptford but I am worried that half way through the meal I may realise what I am actually eating


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not the quality of the meat that troubles me, it's the awful mash, like school mash with no butter and loads of lumps. The pastry is shit too. The fat they must use must be rendered down from bloated dead horses that have floated in a warm canal for weeks..


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, it's cheap, isn't it.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump. Goddard's is opening up in Greenwich again. 

They're moving into the old Cricketer's Arms venue by the market that used to be the Cricketer's Arms, then the Powder Monkey gay club, and then an abject fish and chip shop. Good luck to 'em.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 14, 2012)

wicked


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2012)

The fools should never have left.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 14, 2012)

chico enrico said:


> Is the one in Chapel market still open?


 
Last time I went to that one was in 1976! I was 4!


----------



## Onket (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like they'll have to renovate the premises to look like a traditional pie & mash shop. :/


----------

